
Helping Siri hear you in a party - jonbaer
http://www.kurzweilai.net/helping-siri-hear-you-in-a-party
======
na85
Unless you're my 65-year-old uncle or something, playing with Siri at a party
is a great way to be "that boring guy that won't shut up about his phone".

~~~
pedalpete
Of course, you're being obstreperous and missing the point. This isn't about
using Siri, it is about picking out a single voice from a crowd and pointing a
bit of AI at only that voice. But I'll assume you new that.

~~~
na85
>obstreperous

I'm being noisy and unruly?

